

How to get 2TB cloud storage for free with Baidu Pan (Drive) - ValentineC
http://www.taigeair.com/how-to-get-2tb-with-baidu-pan-disk-for-free-for-life/

======
deevus
Here's a list of the access rights that the Android app requires..

Privacy:

read phone status and identity, read and edit your text messages, take
pictures and videos, gps location, read/modify contacts, read/write call log,
modify or delete contents of USB storage, disable screen lock

Device Access:

connect and disconnect wifi, full network access, view network connections,
view wifi connections, retrieve running apps, run at startup, draw over other
apps, control vibration, prevent phone from sleeping, mock location, modify
system settings, send sticky broadcast

No thanks.

